# ever Camp Host in your RV?



## remmettn (Dec 26, 2005)

Looking for some fun this summer with travel it is called Workampers.
How about Camp Host.


[FONT=&quot]http://www.volunteer.gov/[/FONT]


They give you free hookup for your RV,

Other VOLUNTEER OPPORTUNITY in all the states ! 
Fish Hatcheries 
Visitor Information
Some look cool/fun



other site
[FONT=&quot]http://www.workamper.com[/FONT]


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Yep, used to do this full time but I did it for pay in addition to a free RV spot. I enjoyed the lifestyle and would like to do it again but it is difficult for a single person to find a position. Generally they want couples. 

There is some stress involved as you are dealing with idiot tourists. Some of the perks of work camping are pretty good. Some supervisors are great and some are horrid. Overall I enjoyed it.


----------

